# Mt flatbow+holmegaard bow i made (pics)



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

oops, cant believe posted this in the wrong section :tongue:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

your pics are real cool though, you seem to be doing very well on making your own bows. if I could I would buy them. :wink:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks

btw im almost done another bow just need new string, should be done by saturday! 

this one is gonna look nioce im gonna buy spraw paint and put on a snake skin look on the back :shade:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

nice lookin bows


----------

